
Show HN: BBC vs. Fox vs. CNN - al_ramich
https://coronavirus.loomi.ai/
======
al_ramich
Hello, this is Al. We have built Coronavirus Knowledge Graph app that takes
some of the top news publishers and creates a knowledge graph based on the
entities/topics related to the pandemic. This is a research app we are making
available freely shortly. Any feedback is very welcome.

~~~
greatNespresso
Funny, I am currently working on a (slightly less ambitious) project that
groups headlines from news websites on a single page for you to compare.

Love the super reactive UI.

~~~
al_ramich
thanks for the feedback. great to hear. we do quite a bit of that for our main
product loomi.ai. we should connect. thanks Al

